# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Review? Experience ? F M Estanozolol

## brazilbrazil

Please advise if anyone has experience with this gear, Estanozolol FM I have attached a picture and its from a legit source but vet use. made in argentina.

Thinking of 8 weeks, first two weeks inject 1 ml day = monday/wednesday/friday

2nd through 6th week 2ml per day as above 

then last 2 weeks back to 1 ml per day

Results or experience with this product would be great !!! 


thanks in advance.

----------


## brazilbrazil

I finsihed the cycle and it worked great I have pictures if anyone is thinking of using this stuff. Took 2ml every two days 3 days a week, and I expereinced extreame strength and muscle gains. Not crazy gains but solid and made me look and feel good. 

Some of my joints were " A LITTLE " sore but thats it. Nothing at all wrong. Once in the shoulder the injection hurt the next day. But the upper left and right bum cheeks were perfect.

Staying off it now for 1 year and was thinking of cardio now and just good food like before and protein.

----------


## stever69

I bought that exact winstrol and my first injection in my ars is still sore. I took a second injection in my tricep and it hurts as well. 

Can someone confirm if this stuff is legit.

----------


## Frenchmasterok

I welcome, dear inhabitants of a forum forums.steroid .com. 

Whether you tried to be engaged in sex under action of VIagRA? I have tried  :Smilie:  , with two girls and could satisfy eight 0_O. 

So if wish to receive mega pleasure, here: http://www.online-drug-shop.com to you it will deliver in any point of a world. 

Successful sex to you. 

P/S order levitra viagra online

----------


## Frenchmasterok

I welcome, dear inhabitants of a forum forums.steroid .com. 

Whether you tried to be engaged in sex under action of Viagra? I have tried  :Smilie:  , with two brown-haired and could satisfy six  :Wink: . 

So if wish to receive mega pleasure, here: http://www.online-drug-shop.com to you it will deliver in any point of a planet. 

Successful sex to you. 

P/S order Levitra ONLINE VIAGRA

----------

